# Lethargy on DNP cycle



## maximus

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. I'm about to start my first DNP cycle. 

I have just about everything I need to begin and have researched tirelessly for the past few months. I think i'm about as safe and ready as I can be.

One concern i'm still left with is the lethargy I can expect while cycling DNP.

Most of the advice out there suggests Ephedrine as an aid to combat the lethargy. I can't get Ephedrine at all and would like to consider other options. I would prefer a supplement which is readily available if possible as it took me some time to track down a good DNP source and I hope to begin my cycle next week.

Any advice is welcome and thanks for reading.

Max


----------



## PillarofBalance

maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I'm about to start my first DNP cycle.
> 
> I have just about everything I need to begin and have researched tirelessly for the past few months. I think i'm about as safe and ready as I can be.
> 
> One concern i'm still left with is the lethargy I can expect while cycling DNP.
> 
> Most of the advice out there suggests Ephedrine as an aid to combat the lethargy. I can't get Ephedrine at all and would like to consider other options. I would prefer a supplement which is readily available if possible as it took me some time to track down a good DNP source and I hope to begin my cycle next week.
> 
> Any advice is welcome and thanks for reading.
> 
> Max



What country are you in that you cant get ephedrine?


----------



## maximus

PillarofBalance said:


> What country are you in that you cant get ephedrine?



Thanks for the quick reply. 

I'm in the UK. The chemists no longer sell it due to the media demonizing it. I tried to buy it from Canada but the order was canceled each time and I was refunded. 


Is there another option you are aware of?

Thanks.
Max


----------



## mugzy

With respect to DNP and the lethargy issues it presents the most important things you can do are stay hydrated (2 gals water/d) and time your carbohydrate intake correctly to your schedule. You do not want to each a high carb meal before a business meeting or a few hours before you go to sleep. I personally limit carbs after 3pm.


----------



## Bro Bundy

your gonna have to deal with feeling not 100% Dont expect to have good workouts ,just try to get through them the best u can.DNp is not a pleasant experience by an means.If you feel this is what you want to need to be tough and know this is gonna suck


----------



## MrRippedZilla

maximus said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I'm in the UK. The chemists no longer sell it due to the media demonizing it. I tried to buy it from Canada but the order was canceled each time and I was refunded.
> 
> 
> Is there another option you are aware of?
> 
> Thanks.
> Max



Synephrine is another option provided your aware that its much weaker than ephedrine. I'd combine it with a few other stims, and bump up the dose, to make up the difference - caffeine, tyrosine and EGCG (green tea extract) come to mind. 

Of course you could always go with a low dose, longer DNP run. I've used 250mg ED for numerous weeks and didn't suffer with any fatigue whatsoever.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I liked 250 a day for a longer time then 500 for shorter time


----------



## maximus

Thanks for the replies guys. 

My plan was to start a 200mg daily cycle for 1-3 days then increase to 400mg for another 9 days. I might just take the advice given and commit to a 200mg daily dose for a longer period and see how I get on. I've already capped the powder in individual 100mg doses so the 250mg isn't an option for my first run.


With regards to Synephrine, it seems the natural product is Citrus Aurantium or Bitter Orange which is widely available here in the UK. I could combine that with caffeine for a half-decent stack (thanks mrRippedZilla)

Thanks again, I'll pop back when i've started my cycle and let you know how i'm getting on.

Max


----------



## monster-ish

The lethargy can definitely hit you hard at times. Personally I took caffeine only when I was extremely tired to help out. You want to stay hydrated and make sure you get enough electrolytes. V8 juice and a lot of fruit can provide this. My biggest issue while running dnp was cramping up due to sweating and loss of electrolytes


----------



## PillarofBalance

admin said:


> With respect to DNP and the lethargy issues it presents the most important things you can do are stay hydrated (2 gals water/d) and time your carbohydrate intake correctly to your schedule. You do not want to each a high carb meal before a business meeting or a few hours before you go to sleep. I personally limit carbs after 3pm.



I had a bowl of oatmeal prior to leaving for a job interview while running 500mg.  Got to their office and the heat was stuck on blast.  

Dnp, wool suit, broken heat and oats. Terrible combinination.


----------



## monster-ish

Sweating bricks I bet huh lol


----------



## jp0004

Man, that lethargy can **** right off.  

If I'm gonna dance with the Yellow Devil again, I'll be doing 250mg for 30 days.  That 14 day blast shit is NO JOKE.  I thought I was a tough guy, Made it to day 11.

But I'm glad I experienced it.  Was one hell of a ride!

I found what worked for me was lots of G2 to replenish electrolytes throughout the day.  Kept a case each at work, home and in the car.

But nothing will give you that kick like the EC does.  Not gonna lie about that.  But I live in Canada so I have no problem getting EC.  I've heard that Bronkaid has ephedrine?  Is that available in the UK?


----------



## maximus

Thanks guys,

I've started my cycle this morning. Took my first 100mg capsule at 7am. I have my vitamins and other supplements all ready and despite some apprehension,i'm looking forward to this experience. I plan on completing a minimum 11 day cycle with a view to a maximum 14 day run. I'll see how I feel next week. I will bump up to 400mg ed around day 4 and may consider 500mg around day 11-14.

jp0004 - I've tried twice to buy ephedrine from Canada, each time they've accepted my order but then canceled it and refunded me. It's a shame, it's not illegal here and i'm sure it would really help me. Caffeine will be my friend for now.


----------



## jp0004

Yeah that sucks.  I don't think you'll need EC as long as you're on the low dose.  From what I understand, most people can operate pretty much normally on 250mg.

It's when you kick it up to 500 that you really start draggin ass.  Keep us updated, I'm exicted for you!


----------



## maximus

Just a quick update guys.

It's day 6 for me. I started 200mg for 3 days, then 400mg for 2 and i'm on 500mg for the remainder of the cycle. So far so good. If i'm honest, the sides have been fairly kind to me so far. I'm feeling the tiredeness creeping in and the warmth is definitely present. I did a decent weight session yesterday (not as heavy as usual) and the sweats kicked in big time. I've experienced a little shortness of breath too. The nights have been manageable and I expect that to change once the larger dose kicks in. I have a fan next to my bed and water also. 

I've been taking Vit C & E, calcium, magnesium and pyruviate, and glycerol. Water intake is steady and i'm keeping my electrolytes balanced. I've had no alcohol and have restricted carbs after 4pm and not had any after 7pm. 

I've pretty much eaten what I wanted with no major heat spikes. I enjoy a decent carb load in the morning and a lighter one in the afternoon. Couple that with the fruit and veg and it seems i've found a happy medium.

I'll be honest, although I don't drink during the week, I do like a few at weekend and this change of habit was a worry for me. Last night was my first test and although it felt strange not going to the pub, I managed it without difficulty and will do the same tonight. 

I've not yet needed anything to help with the lethargy as I believe i'm tolerating the dnp fairly well. I have another 8 days left so this could change :32 (6):

On a side note, I received an email from the dnp supplier in Hong Kong wishing me a happy easter! Now that's customer service lol.

Max


----------



## maximus

Well guys i'm on day 11. I've been on 600mg for a couple of days and i'm feeling it now. I'm coping well but have to admit the nights aren't so easy. I'm sweating quite bad and suffering from lack of sleep. I have a fan pointed right at my head to help (not a pretty sight when it's been pointed at my face for a while and I awake with my lips stuck to my gums!) 
I think 600mg is the maximum dose for me. I could probably go a little higher but i'm happy where I am right now. I'm also experiencing some breathlessness, nothing serious and it only really affects me when I exert myself to any degree. 

I've decided to extend the cycle to 14 days. This is mainly due to me tolerating the earlier doses fairly well and I feel I would have a better result from staying on 600mg for a little while longer. I don't anticipate cycling longer than 14 days but will see how I progress over the next week. 

My piss is bright yellow and no matter how careful I am, I manage to get that yellow crap on my hands and clothes - it stains bad. 

I started off at 209lbs and this morning the scales are showing 200lb. So far so good.

Max


----------



## maximus

Thought i'd better pop back in and let you guys know how I got on with the DNP.

I completed a 15 day cycle of DNP and the results where quite dramatic for me. I lost 10lbs and around 9% body fat. Another 2 pounds fell off after a few days if finishing. The area around my torso has shown the best improvement. (Sorry, I didn't take before photos so there's nothing to show a comparison)

I will soon start another week-long cycle at a dose of 600mg per day.

If i'm honest, the sides weren't half as bad as I was expecting them to be. The sweating, especially at night was the worst part. The lethargy was mild and the hunger manageable. I'll admit to having a few vodkas and diet pepsi over the weekend and that didn't show any adverse effects.

All in all, i am very happy with the experience. The DNP was legit and the source proved to be honest and quite professional.

On a side note - is it against the rules to name my source? They are from Hong Kong and while I wouldn't usually offer it, i'd like to at least acknowledge them if only to help other possible users have access to a trusted supplier. 

Thanks.
Max


----------



## thqmas

Thanks for updating us maximus. Happy to hear you are satisfied with your results.


----------



## maximus

Quick question. I'd like to post details of my DNP source. Is this allowed on the forum? Also, i've had a couple of private messages asking about my source. I'm happy to provide details but am unable to reply due to a low post count. If anyone wants details, they will need to provide an email address or wait until my post count is sufficient enough to reply. H

Max


----------



## TheLupinator

Your source is ok with you sharing their info with random people on the internet?... sounds legit


----------



## maximus

Thanks for replying.

Yes, the chap i've been dealing with has actually asked if i'd be willing to post feedback on a forum and send him the link. The company is based in Hong Kong (they have a website) and sell all manner of bodybuilding chemicals and such. I suppose the fact they are in China and are not advertising the DNP as a weight loss supplement means they have no concerns regarding any legal problems. 

Max


----------

